# My first successful project!



## Raestloz (Feb 4, 2009)

No one in this temporary life can argue that PSP is so fucking elegant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , including-of course-me, myself, and I. So, I created a few pics with the aid of Photoshop with PSP as its main concept. For Bootscren, Vista Orb, and Logon screen.

The bootscreen:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








The logon screen:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (look at this one in full size to grasp the elegance)





I can't capture the proper screen, so I took one from interwebz, cut it and pasted it on the actual logon screen background. The actual screen is just like that, except the tealish area around the PSP user picture is better(more transparent, and kinda tealish. And of course, its shape is way better), and there's Windows Vista Ultimate logo on the bottom of the screen. And yes, my usr picture is that circled PSP logo over there, I cut it straight from SONY's official PSP pic

for the Vista Orb screen:






I took this gif here, and use the first 5 frames (with the white gradient part photoshopped of course).

I used the PSP introboot sound (the one that plays along with that gif above in the real PSP) to play along the screen, and the gameboot sound (which plays when you choose a game/homebrew in the actual PSP) for the Windows logon sound.

for logoff and Exit windows, I use the PS2 sound, the sound that plays when the "PlayStation 2" logo forms

The result? Works like a charm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so proud of it (still need to resize the Vista orb replacement part, but whatever), it looks so elegant in my eyes, and it's made with my own hands!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I might need to give a credit to someone nicknamed alexandergre form deviantART, he made the PSP waves (well, his was bluish, all I did was change color in Outer/Inner Glow and the shading color in Inner Bevel style to white, and remove the background) I made this for personal use alexander, so let me go this time, will ya?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Feb 4, 2009)

Very impressive! I like the vista orb screen very much! Nice work Raestloz!


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow, this is really cool. This is my first time seeing anything like this. Great job.


----------



## Raestloz (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , actually, my project does not end with just those things.

In order to satisfy my lust, I did the following too:
1. Download and install PS3 logo's font Homoarakhn (or some such, the name's weird)
2. Look for PS3's XMB wave pic
3. Measure the taskbar and Windows Sidebar as references
4. photoshop things here and there

the result is this scree here:





I use Rocket Dock to emulate the Xross Media Bar, I look up on the internet about PS3's XMB menu and set them accordingly, since the BG is black, the black separator (which makes the icons distant) is invisible and it looks pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. As you can see, the Games icon is the 3rd from right side

I also took that wave form the center, scale it, and put it at the bottom, under my taskbar (it's semi-transparent, so it's cool). It might not seme much, but it's pretty cool for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, i can be sure I'm not changing my wallpaper and screens for along time


----------



## Shakraka (Feb 6, 2009)

It's almost like you're actually using a PS3! Except with better games, faster browsers, and no paying for media and games!


----------

